# Past Masters Regalia



## Andre Mallery (Jan 21, 2017)

Does anyone know if Past Masters are to wear blue collar and their jewel with apron or can it be blue collar with gold chain and blue and gold trimmed apron ? I do know that Grand Lodge Officers are the only members that can wear anything of gold in Louisiana but does anyone know if Past Masters can as well ? 

Bro Andre Mallery 
Covenant Lodge #263 Lafayette Louisiana 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry, love to help but don't know the rules there.... sometimes it will be in the Constitution...


----------



## Andre Mallery (Feb 4, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Sorry, love to help but don't know the rules there.... sometimes it will be in the Constitution...



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## tldubb (Feb 10, 2017)

I know in my jurisdiction it's silver for past masters as for all blue house officers and gold for grand lodge officers. It should be in your constitution and or protocol manual section of the constitution. Are you PHA?


----------



## Bro. Landry (Feb 21, 2017)

Andre Mallery said:


> Does anyone know if Past Masters are to wear blue collar and their jewel with apron or can it be blue collar with gold chain and blue and gold trimmed apron ? I do know that Grand Lodge Officers are the only members that can wear anything of gold in Louisiana but does anyone know if Past Masters can as well ?
> 
> Bro Andre Mallery
> Covenant Lodge #263 Lafayette Louisiana
> ...



I believe brother that only grand lodge officers are to wear the colors purple and gold. Doesn't pertain to past masters 

  Bro. R. Landry JW
  W.W. Allen #214 Kinder Louisiana 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Gomabxi (Mar 12, 2017)

Look in the Louisiana code book. It list what color members can wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

